# Taziki had quads!!!



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Four healthy kids, 2 bucklings and 2 doelings. The smallest one was 7.4 lbs and the biggest, the paint buckling, was 9.6 lbs. So excited to have our first quads born here at Waggin' Tails. :leap:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh so cute. Give them a cuddle from me.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats! That is super exciting!  Are the does the middle weights?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! Cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Adorable! I know I shouldn't, but I LOVE seeing quads! They are just precious


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

ArborGoats - The does weighed 7.4 and 8.4 with the bucklings at 9.0 and 9.6. Mom weighed in at 243lbs a couple days before she delivered!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Sure are big looking for quads! And healthy. How exciting! Sure does seem to be a lot of quads this year with boers. I am just curious if it is because of grain fed during or before their cycles? Why so many quads this year?


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

packhillboers - no grain for this one before she was bred. She usually has triplets but she has had quads previously before she came to us.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. just amazing. She looks great too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats on the quads! All are nice and healthy looking  my last set of fullblood quads were all bucks!


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

More pics!


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Only three left. We sold one doeling as a bottle baby since she wasn't getting enough milk. Every time she tried to feed she would get pushed aside by the other kids


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh gosh that is the most adorable family portrait!!! Beautiful family!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That's amazing! Congratulations!


----------

